
West Virginia to introduce mobile phone voting for midterm elections - FLUX-YOU
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/06/technology/mobile-voting-west-virginia-voatz/index.html
======
FLUX-YOU
This is looking awful:

Boxes look unpatched/out of date. No CISO personnel:
[https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/1026603800365330432](https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/1026603800365330432)

Good news is it doesn't seem to actually be blockchain:
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/06/05/the-west-
vir...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/06/05/the-west-virginia-
voatz-blockchain-voting-pilot-another-single-user-blockchain-as-a-database/)

~~~
api
Block chain developed by someone halfway competent would be better than
glorified Access databases. From what I've read most election systems don't
bother to have any cryptographic record whatsoever.

------
samgranieri
Ugh. Just use paper for voting. If the 2000 recount taught us anything, it’s
the importance of a paper trail. Just take the time to count the ballots by
hand.

